# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Module Analog FX2N-2AD hoặc Module anolog mitsu các loại

## hangle22

Em đang cần 1 module anolog cho thằng PLC fx2nc hoặc FX3U, anh em nào có chia lại cho em cái ạ. Thân

----------

